# Help with Fumigillin B dosage



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm trying to fall treat for Nosema my single hive. Honey is off and I put Mite-Away strips on yesterday. I'd like to start 2:1 sugar water and add the Fumigillin B but the bottle I have says that the instructions are enclosed with the product. No such luck....

It's a small bottle (the $23 one)...It says it will do 3 hives in the fall and 5 in the spring or something like that...I'd like to know the amount to feed per 1 qt sugar water if anyone knows.... I think you do like 4 qts total per med cycle. 

I think last time I dissolved the med in the water and then added the sugar or something like that.

I read the PDF file from Alleyooper but I didn't see a dosage. thanks in advance...Moday


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is a chart. We always do one gallon at a time. Also watch those temps, the coming week is going to be on the very warm side and I would not put the syrup and fumigilin B on.
Ok I can't get the PDF to paste. google. Just cut the below and paste in your browser. 
*drapperbees.com/beesupplies/fumagilan-B%20instructions.pdf * 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Try this. Worked.
Fumagilin is used as a preventative and a treatment for Nosema in honeybees.

NOSEMA Nosema is a honey bee disease that is caused by a parasite. Fumagilin is used to prevent Nosema and to treat the bees for it if they become infected. This antibiotic is administered to the hive in sugar syrup. Nosema causes dysentery and one obvious symptom is spotting on the front of the hive and often inside as well. It is advisable to treat packages of bees with Fumagilin when they are installed.

F*all Treatment
One .5 gram bottle of Fumagilin is enough to medicate 3 colonies with two deep supers. 

Feed 2 gallons of medicated syrup per colony. 

One 2.0 gram bottle of Fumagilin is enough to medicate 12 colonies with two deep supers. Feed 2 gallons of medicated syrup per colony. 

. 

To prepare one gallon of medicated 2:1 sugar syrup 

Dissolve one half (1/2) rounded tablespoon of Fumagilin-B in about 2 oz. of water then mix this into 1 gallon of 2:1 sugar syrup. Mix this thoroughly. 

To treat colonies with a single deep super
Feed one gallon of 2:1 sugar syrup as prepared above. 

To treat colonies with two deep supers
Feed two gallons of medicated syrup prepared as prepared above. 

A five frame colony can be treated with 3⁄4 gallons of syrup as prepared above. 

Do’s and Don’ts 
*

*Do not mix the Fumagilin with the syrup if the syrup is hot. Room temp is best. 
*
*Mix the Fumagilin solution and syrup very well. 
*
*Once Fumagilin has been added to the syrup it should be fed to the bees right away so wait until 

you are ready to feed the syrup to the bees before adding the Fumagilin 
*
*Do not feed the medication when honey supers are on the hive. 
*
*The Fumagilin package enclosure recommends treating newly installed packages of bees. 

SPRING TREATMENT 

When treating a hive with Fumagilin in the spring of the year use one half of the syrup and medication than what is used in the fall. *


 Al


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm doing the Mite Away strips right now as that wanted 50-85F temps so I think I'm ok with that but what is the temp requirements on the Fumigillan B? thanks for the dosage info


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I just read a couple pages on the research on the use of fumigillan B for treating honey bees againest Noesma creana (2008) study.

TheY posted doages several times for fall feeding also spring feeding and there was no mention of a tempture range for feeding it to the bees.

So with that in mind I would go ahead and feed it at the same tewmpture ranges as the Mite away II strips knowing the bees hardly take syrup once the tempture drops in to thr low 50F to high 40F range.

Must have been the Mite away II strios we had to watch the temptures for. We used to do straight Formic acid in a asorbant pad like they did in Canada since about 2004. 
That was fun stuff, rubber gloves tongs and a respirator.

It first Mite away product required a bunch of shims and other things to do them so we waited till the strips came about around 2011/2012.

So now that you have been made totaly comfused, your fine to feet the syrup *NOW.


 Al*


----------



## Iwona (Feb 2, 2019)

If I prepare 4 litres syrup for each 1 chamber colony (approximately 18,000 bees) with 5 g fumagilin how long should I treat and how often. Is 4 litres for whole treatment or just one time. I’ve read somewhere that it should be one month every week. I’m not sure if l supposed to use every week 4 litres (4 times=16 litres ) or every week 1 liter=4litres


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We feed a gallon per colony in the spring once the temps reach the range on the lable

Then we feed a gallon per colony mid Sept. if thre temps are in the temp range of thre instructions.

That should be plenty.

 Al


----------

